# CF SKilled Trade jobs; Jouneyman Status?



## Adburt (29 Oct 2013)

Am interested in a Skilled Trade job in the CF just had some questions. It says on the recruitment site that you are not required to be a journeyman in the trade you are applying for, is it unlikely to be selected without being a journeyman? and second question is, Do you obtain journeyman status through training and work in the CF if you do not already have it?  (I'm asking in general but am specifically interested in journeyman plumber form the PH tech or journeyman plumber/welder from Hull tech) . I tried checking the FAQ for trades but didn't link to anything.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Oct 2013)

Adburt said:
			
		

> Am interested in a Skilled Trade job in the CF just had some questions. It says on the recruitment site that you are not required to be a journeyman in the trade you are applying for, is it unlikely to be selected without being a journeyman? and second question is, Do you obtain journeyman status through training and work in the CF if you do not already have it?  (I'm asking in general but am specifically interested in journeyman plumber form the PH tech or journeyman plumber/welder from Hull tech) . I tried checking the FAQ for trades but didn't link to anything.



1.  The CAF will train you.

2.  If you want to obtain Journeyman Status in the Province that you are living, you will be able to write/test/challenge the test on your own dime.  (Every province has their own standards.)  The CAF does not do that for you.


----------



## mariomike (29 Oct 2013)

Certificates of Military Achievement Recognized in Alberta:
http://tradesecrets.alberta.ca/sources/pdfs/forms/military_trades.pdf

Vehicle Technician QL5 
Construction Technician QL5 
Cook QL5 
Electrical Distribution Technician QL5 
Marine Engineering Technician QL5
Marine Engineering Technician QL5 
Supply Technician QL6
Plumbing and Heating Technician QL5 
Refrigeration and Mechanical Technician QL5
Material Technician QL5 

Certificates of Military Achievement Recognized in Ontario:
http://app06.ottawa.ca/cs/groups/content/@webottawa/documents/pdf/mdaw/mtkx/~edisp/cap201209.pdf
See page 5.

"If you hold a DND Certificate of Military Achievement at the Ql5 level and the rank of Corporal in the certification programs listed below, you can write the.red.seal Certificate of Qualification exam that corresponds to your military certification with no further training:
■ Marine Engineering Technician
■ Marine Electrician
■ Vehicle Technician
■ Material Technician
■ Refrigeration and Mechanical Technician
■ Electrical.distribution Technician
■ Plumbing and Heating Technician
■ Construction Technician, and
■ Cook
To be able to write the certification exam, you must submit the three documents listed in the “required documentation” section and include a copy of your Member’s personnel record résumé (Mprr) as evidence of your work experience in place of a letter from your employer."


----------



## Vell (7 Oct 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Certificates of Military Achievement Recognized in Alberta:
> http://tradesecrets.alberta.ca/sources/pdfs/forms/military_trades.pdf
> 
> Vehicle Technician QL5
> ...



Great post. Even though it is old, could someone add what trade(s) and element(s) can earn each of those qualifications? For example, I am guessing that multiple trades can eventually earn QL5 Electrical Distribution.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Oct 2015)

Those are the trades. Only ED Tech is going to get ED Tech QL5.


----------

